# Help! Easton Fall Stalker arrows - longer and heavier



## RecurvesOnly (May 23, 2011)

I just purchased six Easton Fall Stalker arrows from Dick's. I got them home and found them to be one inch longer than the Easton XX75's I've been used to shooting. Also, they weigh .05 ounce heavier than the XX75's. Tomorrow for the first time, I'll be trying them out from 45' and 60' with 45# and 50# bows.

My plan is to see how they perform, maybe shooting 3 old arrows, then 3 new. If I see any difference, all I'm really prepared to do is switch from a 125 grain field point, to a 100 grain point, if the arrows reach the target too low. 

Anything I may be overlooking?


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

RecurvesOnly said:


> I just purchased six Easton Fall Stalker arrows from Dick's. I got them home and found them to be one inch longer than the Easton XX75's I've been used to shooting. Also, they weigh .05 ounce heavier than the XX75's. Tomorrow for the first time, I'll be trying them out from 45' and 60' with 45# and 50# bows.
> 
> My plan is to see how they perform, maybe shooting 3 old arrows, then 3 new. If I see any difference, all I'm really prepared to do is switch from a 125 grain field point, to a 100 grain point, if the arrows reach the target too low.
> 
> Anything I may be overlooking?


Hmmmmmm.... 45 and 60 pound bows.... :grin: Now you're shooting like I do... one arrow out of 45 to 88 pounds... Lot's can go wrong, and little goes right... but I'm shooting wood, so I find what works reasonably, aluminum is pretty regular... what you get is whatchyou got... 

My guess is that you're going to have problems with one of your bows more than the other, and if it turns out to be your 60 pounder, you might be cooked..... If the same arrows are working for you now, you should be able continue your success.
Aloha... :beer:


----------



## RecurvesOnly (May 23, 2011)

Rattus58 Thanks. I should have been more clear. My bows are 45# and 50#. The distances I have marked off in the backyard are 45 feet and 60 feet. I also forgot to mention the arrows are 2117's. Thanks


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

RecurvesOnly said:


> Rattus58 Thanks. I should have been more clear. My bows are 45# and 50#. The distances I have marked off in the backyard are 45 feet and 60 feet. I also forgot to mention the arrows are 2117's. Thanks


Oh.... that was me.... :grin:... 45 and 50#.... got it.... I shoot at 22 yards in yard generally and as far as I'm concerned is an adequate distance to practice on to keep yourself in shape. :thumbs_up As to the 2117's, I'm a wood guy so am of little help...


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

RO -

Yes, you're overlooking the fact the "Stalker" arrow have a PSI rating of about 58K where the XX75s are 90-95K. Not a problem as long as you don't miss.

What's the arrow length(s). Unless the arrows are full length (32 - 34 inches) they are way over spined for 45 - 50# bows, regardless of what alloy they are. (29" 2117s = 65#, 31" = 55# and 33" about 45#.)

Viper1 out.


----------



## RecurvesOnly (May 23, 2011)

Thanks Viper1, now we're getting somewhere! The length of the Fall Stalker's are 31.5 inches, the XX75's are 30.5 (without the points of course) my draw length is 30 inches, so you can allow for stacking. (I'm 6'3" with a 35 inch sleeve, so that's not a typo...ha ha.)


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

RO -

I'd try the Stalkers full length and play with head weight until you get the best tune or flight. You might get away with it on the 50#, but the 45# still sounds iffy. 

The only catch is that if the bows are stacking, they may lie to you when your try to tune. (The test is to make drastic changes in tuning parameters and if there is no effect on the results, you're over stressing the limbs. That might not be dangerous, but will make tuning impossible.) 

Please let us know how they work out!

Viper1 out.


----------



## Charon (Apr 17, 2011)

There is a WHOLE LOT that you are missing. Try reading this:
http://www.bowmaker.net/index2.htm
A pretty good beginning guide to learning how to tune your bow and select the proper arrow.


----------



## RecurvesOnly (May 23, 2011)

Okay! The verdict is in! I just got done shooting for half an hour and I find really no difference in the arrows. I shot 3 old, then 3 new, then the entire quiver of 12, over and over with 45# and 50# bows at 45 feet and 60 feet, and they were all equally up and down, left and right. One interesting thing was that I put 100 grain bullet points on three new arrows and those would go in business for themselves, sometimes too high left or way too right. All seems fine with 125 grain field points. Thanks for all the input.


----------

